# remove or not remove fuel rail covers???????



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Sup, I have an 05 goat with 71,000 mile son it and I simply went to clean the engine bay it was all dusty and stuff and I took off the FRC's to clean under there too, and decided to keep them off.

My thinking was let the engine be like the good old days when we saw the naked engine and components, is this a good I idea to do? Besides on appearance do the frc's serve any other positive purpose? Did some of you take them off? Thanks


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

They are just there to look pretty. I took mine off a couple days after I bought the car. I like to see my engine when i pop the hood.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The attempt was to make them look pretty but to me cleaned up mechanical parts are a lot sexier. All the FRC does is help retain heat.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I removed my FRCs back when Svede posted the above. (However, I have not dressed my engine bay as he did.) I'm wondering if anyone has determined the difference in engine temperature with and without the FRCs.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

One thing to look at is if your rubber fuel line on the drivers side has an abrasion/cut in it from the FRC. Russell makes a nice braided stainless line to replace the original. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

